
List of YouTube channels for improving web development and programming skills - bojanvidanovic
https://devandgear.com/posts/the-ultimate-list-of-youtube-channels-to-boost-your-web-development-and-programming-skills/
======
127
I think a lot of educational Youtube channels aren't that great in actually
teaching you anything. What they are great at is sparking the interest and
planting the seed for your own work. At least my experience is that actually
doing things is how I learn them. Youtube can be a great springboard for that.

Things to look out for: a person you like and who has enthusiasm and
knowledge.

For example EEVBlog Youtube channel was a great way to get into electronics.
It's very surface level, and you have to do the learning yourself, but the
surface level of what you get is a broad overview which you can choose how to
deepen and iterate on. Get that surface level from Youtube, so that you can
understand the whole picture, then go through the parts yourself.

For just learning web efficiently, things like
[https://fullstackopen.com/en/](https://fullstackopen.com/en/) seem a lot
better.

~~~
theonemind
"If you want to build a ship, don’t drum up the men to gather wood, divide the
work and give orders. Instead, teach them to yearn for the vast and endless
sea." \- Antoine de Saint—Exupery

~~~
EForEndeavour
Corollary lesson: when you find yourself driven by a yearning for some
overarching majestic goal to overcome great challenges at great cost, remember
that working hard on something doesn't mean you'll ever get to use that thing.
Those woodcutters, metalworkers, shipwrights, artisans, etc. who poured their
hearts and souls into building that ship will very likely not sail the vast
and endless sea that motivated their labor.

If you yearn for the vast and endless sea enough that you wish to sail it,
forget the wood. Become a seaman.

~~~
meowface
That's one of the awesome things about software. You can have a grand idea for
something, actually spew it out into reality, and then actually use it and see
lots of other people use it, often for very little cost on your part besides
some time and effort. I'm sure many people of long past would be like "shit,
you all are so lucky" if they saw what we could do, and I think there's a
pretty good chance we'd say the same of our distant future descendants
(barring all the standard hypothetical catastrophe caveats).

It's almost like magic, except limited by what software can actually affect.
You can't compile "ship.rs" into an actual ship. But in 100 years I think more
of the borders between software and hardware/meatware will start to blur.

------
dwoot
Like someone else had mentioned, the list is comprised of channels geared
heavily at web development featuring content for early career developers.

There are a ton of channels that dig deeper in more general software and
particulars: 1\. Algorithms Live! for those that are into competitive
programming

2\. PapersWeLove for those that are into white papers and the research that
underpins some of the systems that we use today

3\. 3Blue1Brown for mathematics

4\. ThePrimeagen for Vim and other software things

5\. Gaurav Sen for digestible chunks of system design components

6\. code_report for just programming. The author is going through Structure
and Interpretation of Computer Programs (SICP) at the moment

7\. commaaai archive for following George Hotz, founder and creator of
comma.ai, a self-driving car company. He was a former Googler working on zero
days (security)

8\. Jon Gjengset for Rust. He's got a lot of great videos as an open-source
contributor in Rust projects and was most recently at MIT doing his PhD

9\. Bitwise is a bit old (last post was a year ago), but former Oculus lead
dev teaching folks about compilers, simulators, FPGA-based hardware, and other
low level topics from a practitioner

10\. Two Minute Papers for quick high level hits/overviews of whitepapers

11\. Engineer Man for great short introductions into various parts of the
stack, scripting, Unix, and other abstractions

There are many more and recorded streams from other programmers teaching
random things. There are tons of engineers on Twitch representing a multitude
of companies like Lyft, CockroachDB, Netflix, and others working on open-
source projects.

As a more experienced developer, I much prefer these channels over the ones
listed, but my point is that the content is there when people actually search.
The YouTube algos may not pick up all of them immediately and is most
certainly more dominated by content directed at less experienced devs, but I
much prefer some of this to the course recommendations that others are
stating. Courses are really good, once you're convinced you want to do a deep
dive into something, but most people do not finish MOOCs.

~~~
searchableguy
If I may, I also suggest:

Ben Eater: electronics, networking, computer architecture, breadboards, and
information theory.

Missing semester: Great introduction to computer science and basic programming
skills. Good as a reference.

BPS.space: Aerospace engineering, rockets and stuff.

Andreas Kling: computer OS from scratch.

Numberphile, computerphile and so on for quick bites.

Edit: fixed typo

~~~
apetresc
Just a note for anyone Googling: it's Andreas Kling rather than King. (And his
channel is _awesome_ )

------
mg
I clicked on a few and they all turned out to be tutorials for beginners.

I would use it if it had a filter for "How long have you been programming:"

[ ] Never [ ] 1 Year [ ] 3 Years [ ] Over 10 years

Then I would tick the "Over 10 years" option and hope to find channels that
update me on the latest developments. While somebody else would select the
"Never" option and will find beginner tutorials.

~~~
gonzo41
But if you've been programming for over ten years doesn't looking at say,
javascript. make you feel like you've been programming for never. I totally
understand that it's all been done. And you've probably done it all as well.
But things really do move fast out there. Even if it's in silly circles.

~~~
throwawayffffas
After programming for 10 years, nothing really makes you feel you haven't
programmed before. I have found that even looking into entirely different
programming paradigms, beginner material does not resonate with me,
essentially what i would want when approaching something entirely new would be
X for Y programmers.

~~~
foxdev
This isn't exactly what you're looking for, but it has brief cheat sheet type
treatments for many languages. It assumes you know the common programming
language features, but want to know how they're done in a particular language.

[https://learnxinyminutes.com/](https://learnxinyminutes.com/)

------
wonder_er
I'm working on something similar, but laser-focused on:

\- early-career software developers

\- familiar with ruby/rails

[https://intermediateruby.com/make-oss-contributions-
part-1-f...](https://intermediateruby.com/make-oss-contributions-
part-1-finding-an-issue)

I'm working on resources to help early-career software developers feel like
they're no longer early-career developers.

"pair with seniors" is the go-to recommendation for learning, so I paid a
senior rails dev to pair with me on an OSS contribution (we fixed a bug in
Jekyll)

I recorded the whole process, end-to-end. It's about 90 minutes of video.

Neither of us had prior knowledge of the application.

There's a lot of good stuff in it, but I'm still working on how to best show
the "path" someone should take through it.

I plan on adding "obstacle courses" for certain skills that are amenable to
that kind of approach.

If this is of interest to any of you, I'd love for you to click over and
follow along.

Matt (the senior rails dev) and I start coding and part 2:
[https://intermediateruby.com/matt-swanson-jekyll-
bug-p2](https://intermediateruby.com/matt-swanson-jekyll-bug-p2)

------
solutionyogi
Thanks to Covid, I ended up starting my own YouTube channel called 'Software
Engineering using C#'.

I started to help intermediate programmer take their skills to the next level.

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-hYI_iMzc-
wkvIqvsW2u1Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-hYI_iMzc-wkvIqvsW2u1Q)

I am currently wrapping up a series called 'Truly Understanding Linq'.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQ_2ZbyiT_Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQ_2ZbyiT_Q)

------
PretzelFisch
Do people find success learning from video? As a class lecture along with a
pros I find it ok but not as well as a book. I am not sure if I am old or an
outliner. Most youtube/videos lessons seem to move to fast and gloss over
details.

~~~
dorkinspace
I'm the same way. Videos either move too fast or too slow and generally both
at the same time. That and I hate having to pause a video to view the code.

I've asked this question in other programming forums and always get a mixed
response. For some people, videos are the only way to learn. For others, text
is the only way to learn. And then there are many in between that choose the
form of learning based on the topic.

~~~
davio
Youtube videos are nice since you can change the playback speed. Tutorials on
other platforms might not have that.

Also, for me, I could control Youtube with the play/pause button on my
keyboard even when it's not the active window. J,K,L shortcuts are useful when
Youtube is the active window for skip, pause, and forward.

------
ducaale
I have recently discovered [tsoding twitch
channel]([https://www.twitch.tv/tsoding/](https://www.twitch.tv/tsoding/))
which describes itself as Recreational programming. The topics range from
webassembly and Game development to functional programming in haskell and
ocaml. Some of the interesting random things I found there include:

* [a parser combinator in haskell]([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9RUqGYuGfw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9RUqGYuGfw))

* [stack based language compiler in ocaml]([https://www.twitch.tv/videos/654258168](https://www.twitch.tv/videos/654258168))

You can find all the things that were done during the streams in
[https://github.com/tsoding](https://github.com/tsoding). You can also find
his schedule at [https://tsoding.org/schedule/](https://tsoding.org/schedule/)

------
dewey
I don't see how this list is going to help anyone if they are not in someway
tagged or organized into levels, technologies or topics.

~~~
ricardo81
Agreed, far too broad a topic, the list is equivalent to those questions that
have a one line answer but are within a 2000 word document.

------
ThinkBeat
This list would have been considerably more helps with description of what
each channel was about and other surrounding details

~~~
sustbird
Completely agree on this. At least the major topic/language/framework
discussed in those channels could be mentioned.

------
semicolonandson
If you're an experienced programmer whose interests lean towards more timeless
technologies (unix, system design, vim, databases, uptime etc.) and/or have an
entrepreneurial bent and want to learn how software businesses are run
(complete with the marketing side), my channel Semicolon&Sons might be for
you:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC17mJJnvzAa_e9qQqLIfIeQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC17mJJnvzAa_e9qQqLIfIeQ)

The overall idea is to teach via setting the screencasts in live production
code used by a real business for over a decade, rather than via toy examples
set in the fad framework of the now. Basically it's a behind-the-scenes tour
of a production codebase.

------
ffpip
Computerphile is a good channel on Youtube. The hosts explain things very well
for beginners.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/Computerphile/featured](https://www.youtube.com/user/Computerphile/featured)

------
srcreigh
I really love Ben Awad on YouTube. Really funny smart guy. The content is
always basic but it goes deep.

One video is about best practices. He mentions that some people use best
practices because they are scared their code will be bad if they don't. To
which he responds: "The first law of programming is that in order to write
good code, first you must write bad code. You need to stop skipping steps!"

[https://youtu.be/gc8mDZwUlfo](https://youtu.be/gc8mDZwUlfo)

~~~
dwoot
Good maxims, but I find that Ben's videos lack depth -- don't get me wrong,
but you're just not gonna get the expert domain knowledge in any particular
area watching his videos. It's also primarily for those with less experience.
I still watch them as they're entertaining from time to time.

------
dontremeber
quick poll: do the people of HN prefer resources like this in video format or
written formats like blogs or actual docs? i’ve personally found it difficult
to self-learn from YouTube videos so if you prefer that, what about it do you
like?

~~~
asciimov
Both have their places.

For me I'd rather have a good speaker talk and walk through the subject matter
than read about. As I can process audio faster than text.

The other side to this is that blog posts are full of people that don't write
well or who are optimizing for search engines. An extreme version of this is
cooking recipe posts, but I've seen tech articles that are moving this
direction.

------
wilsmex
While not on that list my channel has lots of css related content:
[https://YouTube.com/FollowAndrew](https://YouTube.com/FollowAndrew)

Check out my css grid video. It’s the best you’ll find!

Agree with many comments that most channels are geared towards beginnerS (mine
included), as when folks get more advanced they tend to then use
stackoverflow/blogs to find solutions to very specific problems

------
idrios
This list needs thenewboston [1]. I got into programming by learning Android
development, and learned entirely by watching his channel. He has hundreds of
tutorial videos on everything from Adobe suite products to Angular to PyGame
and he's incredibly thorough on each one.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/user/thenewboston](https://www.youtube.com/user/thenewboston)

------
davidwparker
I'll throw mine out there.

I have over a hundred videos on WebGL, and over two hundred videos total.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/iamdavidwparker](https://www.youtube.com/user/iamdavidwparker)

I haven't added a new video in a couple of years, but am thinking of getting
back into it.

------
tacheiordache
The most concise web learning channel I found on the internet is made by an
Indian guy and his videos are absolutely amazingly built. The content might
not interest you but the format is fantastic. They are in small chunks and
there's a slide review a the end. I wish more content makers took up to this
guy. Take this angular for beginners course:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CusfUmB6mkY&list=PL6n9fhu94y...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CusfUmB6mkY&list=PL6n9fhu94yhWNJaDgh0mfae_9xoQ4E_Zj)

------
Namari
This one is still seen by loads of developers:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ)

~~~
csunbird
You are technically correct.

------
tootie
I'll tell what my big blank spot is that I've never found a good tutorial for
is how to break down a design file into a working page. I do mostly backend
and architecture kinda work, but frontend/mobile UI dev has gotten more and
more important. I understand the tech and can write code that functions, but
when I look at a Sketch or Figma design, I just have no idea what to do with
it.

~~~
jamil7
I think like anything else it comes with practise and some familiarity with
the UI framework of the platform you're building for. You could try looking at
something like dribbble and reimplementing some small widget or bit of UI in
your platform. On mobile I've found things to become a little bit easier as
the types of layouts are more restricted and designers tend to make use of the
platform's stock UI elements more.

------
ficklepickle
Context Free is my favourite YouTube channel right now. Most recently, he did
an interview with the creator of Zig. He often contrasts multiple languages in
his videos, which I find very interesting. Can't recommend context free
enough.

[https://youtube.com/channel/UCS4FAVeYW_IaZqAbqhlvxlA](https://youtube.com/channel/UCS4FAVeYW_IaZqAbqhlvxlA)

------
acomjean
I found the DNS explanations here very good: I've knew enough to be
dangerous... but this helped.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lxgpKh_fRY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lxgpKh_fRY)

And the React tutorial on the same channel a good primer.

Not very flashy

------
andreygrehov
shameless plug (I'm the authour):

Dynamic Programming for Beginners:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLVrpF4r7WIhTT1hJqZmjP...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLVrpF4r7WIhTT1hJqZmjP10nxsmrbRvlf)

------
t0mmyb0y
Thank you for this, I will look at many. My issue with things aimed at
beginners is the person teaching often doesn't remember what it was like to be
a beginner. They often skip over the most basic things to know.

------
AlchemistCamp
Horrible list. It's missing my channel, Alchemist Camp! :D

[https://alchemist.camp](https://alchemist.camp)

Seriously, though I see some good stuff but also a lot of edutainment.

------
prvc
Don't see how this would be better than performing a blind web search, at
least without any kind of description for each item in the list.

------
wp381640
This list with no context is bordering on useless. Here are some channels i've
watched and enjoyed:

1\. interviewing.io - they do tech interviews with big5/6 tech co candidates
and step through them:
[https://www.youtube.com/c/interviewingio/videos](https://www.youtube.com/c/interviewingio/videos)

2\. CS Dojo - ex-googler who steps through CS topics (data structures,
algorithms) at the intermediate level and applications in python + javascript:
[https://www.youtube.com/c/CSDojo/videos](https://www.youtube.com/c/CSDojo/videos)

3\. Academind - Heard of tech x and have no idea what it is? Chances are there
is a 20-30 min video on this channel explaining it clearly. He also does
longer form "build x app" videos:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSJbGtTlrDami-
tDGPUV9-w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSJbGtTlrDami-tDGPUV9-w)

4\. comma.ai / George Hotz - ML + AI livestreams from geohot:
[https://www.youtube.com/c/commaaiarchive/videos](https://www.youtube.com/c/commaaiarchive/videos)

5\. Lex Fridman - ML, AI, python and tons of awesome interviews with
luminaries:
[https://www.youtube.com/c/lexfridman/videos](https://www.youtube.com/c/lexfridman/videos)

6\. Joma Tech - data science, big companies / startups as a dev and some funny
vids: [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCV0qA-
eDDICsRR9rPcnG7tw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCV0qA-eDDICsRR9rPcnG7tw)

7\. Wes Bos - decent css explainer vids for whenever you're _how do i align
the fucking boxes_ + react / js
[https://www.youtube.com/user/wesbos](https://www.youtube.com/user/wesbos)

8\. Rect conf - Sophie and Dan's presentations are great:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCz5vTaEhvh7dOHEyd1efcaQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCz5vTaEhvh7dOHEyd1efcaQ)

9\. Nickolas Means - not a channel but two presentations that are good:

9.1 How to crash a plane :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=099cHWSbAL8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=099cHWSbAL8)

9.2 The original skunk works:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pL3Yzjk5R4M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pL3Yzjk5R4M)

There are _tons_ of shitty tutorial videos and channels to avoid if you just
rely on search (the comments are full of what appear to be dev contractors out
of their depth begging for solutions)

------
candiddevmike
Would anyone be interested in a programming live stream? I've thought about
turning on Twitch while poking at $sideproject.

------
thrownaway954
so happy to see WebDev Simplified on the list and #2 to boot!!! that dude
makes things so easy to understand. if you have not watched his videos on
flexbox and cssgrid, you are doing yourself a disservice. easily the most
clear and simplest explanations i have found. keep up the good work kyle!!!

------
single_source
too bad my channel isn't on the list :(

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCN66Pz78qCMzGa1eNdBxWfQ/](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCN66Pz78qCMzGa1eNdBxWfQ/)

~~~
the_cat_kittles
good videos! im so reluctant to watch this topic on youtube because so many
people are trying to sound smart / hip, but you are perfectly focused on the
actual subject. thanks!

------
wrnr
It is just a list without any more info or context. Do people find these
things useful? I get the impression it's just a lot of bitching on how
important soft skills are without any good technical content. "Go for func" is
the only one I got something out of when I started developing Go.

------
43241
Why isn't CppCon listed?

------
dudul
The list feels too long to be really useful.

~~~
techbio
Good insight, you might take it as your opportunity to curate a shorter or
more detailed one, maybe as an [https://github.com/topics/awesome-
list](https://github.com/topics/awesome-list)

------
rriepe
Do you have anything for getting worse?

------
a-b
[https://www.youtube.com/c/DevEd](https://www.youtube.com/c/DevEd)
[https://www.youtube.com/WebDevSimplified](https://www.youtube.com/WebDevSimplified)
[https://www.youtube.com/c/TheNetNinja](https://www.youtube.com/c/TheNetNinja)
[https://www.youtube.com/c/TraversyMedia](https://www.youtube.com/c/TraversyMedia)
[https://www.youtube.com/c/BenAwad97](https://www.youtube.com/c/BenAwad97)
[https://www.youtube.com/c/coreyms](https://www.youtube.com/c/coreyms)
[https://www.youtube.com/aniakubow](https://www.youtube.com/aniakubow)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvI5azOD4eDumpshr00EfIw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvI5azOD4eDumpshr00EfIw)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCd-
EhXGbXSozuzsAAdPIn3A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCd-
EhXGbXSozuzsAAdPIn3A) [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVTlvUkGslCV_h-
nSAId8Sw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVTlvUkGslCV_h-nSAId8Sw)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCADyUOnhyEoQqrw_RrsGleA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCADyUOnhyEoQqrw_RrsGleA)
[https://www.youtube.com/c/webcrunch](https://www.youtube.com/c/webcrunch)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyU5wkjgQYGRB0hIHMwm2Sg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyU5wkjgQYGRB0hIHMwm2Sg)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCO1cgjhGzsSYb1rsB4bFe4Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCO1cgjhGzsSYb1rsB4bFe4Q)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxSITxL2JbF229OGCqieVZw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxSITxL2JbF229OGCqieVZw)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpOIUW62tnJTtpWFABxWZ8g](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpOIUW62tnJTtpWFABxWZ8g)
[https://www.youtube.com/florinpop](https://www.youtube.com/florinpop)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwRXb5dUK4cvsHbx-
rGzSgw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwRXb5dUK4cvsHbx-rGzSgw)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoebwHSTvwalADTJhps0emA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoebwHSTvwalADTJhps0emA)
[https://www.youtube.com/user/thenewboston](https://www.youtube.com/user/thenewboston)
[https://www.youtube.com/user/williamprey](https://www.youtube.com/user/williamprey)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpzRDg0orQBZFBPzeXm1yNg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpzRDg0orQBZFBPzeXm1yNg)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCt0ya0xGvXu01zfXjNrGqzg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCt0ya0xGvXu01zfXjNrGqzg)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnUYZLuoy1rq1aVMwx4aTzw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnUYZLuoy1rq1aVMwx4aTzw)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRxWW_Ncs308nW4An23Yeig/](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRxWW_Ncs308nW4An23Yeig/)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChByJR-
sX8CooIAc5nkV7Mg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChByJR-sX8CooIAc5nkV7Mg)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvM5YYWwfLwpcQgbRr68JLQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvM5YYWwfLwpcQgbRr68JLQ)
[https://www.youtube.com/kepowob](https://www.youtube.com/kepowob)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-T8W79DN6PBnzomelvqJYw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-T8W79DN6PBnzomelvqJYw)
[https://www.youtube.com/c/SteveGriffith-
Prof3ssorSt3v3](https://www.youtube.com/c/SteveGriffith-Prof3ssorSt3v3)
[https://www.youtube.com/user/programmingwithmosh](https://www.youtube.com/user/programmingwithmosh)
[https://www.youtube.com/user/CalebTheVideoMaker2](https://www.youtube.com/user/CalebTheVideoMaker2)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4JX40jDee_tINbkjycV4Sg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4JX40jDee_tINbkjycV4Sg)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8A0M0eDttdB11MHxX58vXQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8A0M0eDttdB11MHxX58vXQ)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrqAGUPPMOdo0jfQ6grikZw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrqAGUPPMOdo0jfQ6grikZw)
[https://www.youtube.com/user/shiffman](https://www.youtube.com/user/shiffman)
[https://www.youtube.com/user/andrewjosephmead1](https://www.youtube.com/user/andrewjosephmead1)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHkqtrnQO2HMyW50ixOtJGw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHkqtrnQO2HMyW50ixOtJGw)
[https://www.youtube.com/c/KentCDodds-
vids](https://www.youtube.com/c/KentCDodds-vids)
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Weibenfalk](https://www.youtube.com/user/Weibenfalk)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtb40EQj2inp8zuaQlLx3iQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtb40EQj2inp8zuaQlLx3iQ)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8butISFwT-
Wl7EV0hUK0BQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8butISFwT-Wl7EV0hUK0BQ)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJq6AEgtWeZt7ziQ-
fLKOeA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJq6AEgtWeZt7ziQ-fLKOeA)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWr0mx597DnSGLFk1WfvSkQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWr0mx597DnSGLFk1WfvSkQ)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtxCXg-
UvSnTKPOzLH4wJaQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtxCXg-UvSnTKPOzLH4wJaQ)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsBjURrPoezykLs9EqgamOA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsBjURrPoezykLs9EqgamOA)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRLEADhMcb8WUdnQ5_Alk7g](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRLEADhMcb8WUdnQ5_Alk7g)
[https://www.youtube.com/user/irideabanana](https://www.youtube.com/user/irideabanana)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDCHcqyeQgJ-
jVSd6VJkbCw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDCHcqyeQgJ-jVSd6VJkbCw)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsUalyRg43M8D60mtHe6YcA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsUalyRg43M8D60mtHe6YcA)
[https://www.youtube.com/unsureprogrammer](https://www.youtube.com/unsureprogrammer)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJUmE61LxhbhudzUugHL2wQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJUmE61LxhbhudzUugHL2wQ)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC80PWRj_ZU8Zu0HSMNVwKWw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC80PWRj_ZU8Zu0HSMNVwKWw)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8n8ftV94ZU_DJLOLtrpORA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8n8ftV94ZU_DJLOLtrpORA)
[https://www.youtube.com/user/DesignCourse](https://www.youtube.com/user/DesignCourse)
[https://www.youtube.com/simplesnippets](https://www.youtube.com/simplesnippets)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxA99Yr6P_tZF9_BgtMGAWA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxA99Yr6P_tZF9_BgtMGAWA)
[https://www.youtube.com/c/SteveSchoger](https://www.youtube.com/c/SteveSchoger)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDrekHmOnkptxq3gUU0IyfA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDrekHmOnkptxq3gUU0IyfA)
[https://www.youtube.com/user/javaboynavin](https://www.youtube.com/user/javaboynavin)
[https://www.youtube.com/c/ackzell/videos](https://www.youtube.com/c/ackzell/videos)
[https://www.youtube.com/c/Academind](https://www.youtube.com/c/Academind)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQI-
Ym2rLZx52vEoqlPQMdg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQI-Ym2rLZx52vEoqlPQMdg)
[https://www.youtube.com/user/IAmTimCorey](https://www.youtube.com/user/IAmTimCorey)
[https://www.youtube.com/user/CodingEntrepreneurs](https://www.youtube.com/user/CodingEntrepreneurs)
[https://www.youtube.com/codinggardenwithcj](https://www.youtube.com/codinggardenwithcj)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCksTNgiRyQGwi2ODBie8HdA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCksTNgiRyQGwi2ODBie8HdA)
[https://www.youtube.com/SimonHoiberg](https://www.youtube.com/SimonHoiberg)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC54NcJvLCvM2CNaBjd5j6HA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC54NcJvLCvM2CNaBjd5j6HA)
[https://www.youtube.com/c/QuickProgramming](https://www.youtube.com/c/QuickProgramming)
[https://www.youtube.com/user/TheCharmefis](https://www.youtube.com/user/TheCharmefis)
[https://www.youtube.com/c/RodtheITGuy](https://www.youtube.com/c/RodtheITGuy)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjX0FtIZBBVD3YoCcxnDC4g](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjX0FtIZBBVD3YoCcxnDC4g)
[https://www.youtube.com/user/hiteshitube](https://www.youtube.com/user/hiteshitube)
[https://www.youtube.com/c/Lengstorf](https://www.youtube.com/c/Lengstorf)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbwXnUipZsLfUckBPsC7Jog](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbwXnUipZsLfUckBPsC7Jog)
[https://www.youtube.com/c/WrongAkram](https://www.youtube.com/c/WrongAkram)
[https://www.youtube.com/user/binarythistle](https://www.youtube.com/user/binarythistle)
[https://www.youtube.com/cleverprogrammer](https://www.youtube.com/cleverprogrammer)
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Conutant](https://www.youtube.com/user/Conutant)
[https://www.youtube.com/user/GeekyShow1](https://www.youtube.com/user/GeekyShow1)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-
Zcse8tC53G34Uo4kzLeAg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-
Zcse8tC53G34Uo4kzLeAg)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNFmBuclxQPe57orKiQbyfA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNFmBuclxQPe57orKiQbyfA)
[https://www.youtube.com/techsithtube](https://www.youtube.com/techsithtube)
[https://www.youtube.com/hswolff](https://www.youtube.com/hswolff)
[https://www.youtube.com/c/FKnight](https://www.youtube.com/c/FKnight)
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Tychos1](https://www.youtube.com/user/Tychos1)
[https://www.youtube.com/c/sentdex](https://www.youtube.com/c/sentdex)
[https://www.youtube.com/BeforeSemicolon](https://www.youtube.com/BeforeSemicolon)

------
nickx720
Useful. Thanks!

